# Gun just sold. Need Bill of Sale?



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

I just sold a gun on KSL. I have never sold a gun private party before. 

Is there a bill of sale online I can use? I told the guy that he would have to sign something but I have nothing for him to sign. I told him I need to write down his drivers license also. Can someone tell me the proper procedure? I am just guessing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

You can purchase one here: http://www.uslegalforms.com

I would photocopy the drivers license as well. After this whole Trolley Square ordeal I would never sell a gun to a private buyer without these two conditions and the buyer was at least 21.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

If you want one for your records, just write it up with the price, serial number and model. Put his name and DL number and have him sign it. You dont need no certain form and dont need to buy one. All you are after is something that shows who you sold it to.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

BCI reccomends a notary signs its so the date is verified, but it is not neccesary. Reb8600 is right. You don't really need a form. Just the sale price, date, information about the item sold, and signatures. Technically you don't even need that much to sell it. It is just a good idea in case someone ever needs the information.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

In that case you could go to the site above and look at a sample and then create one yourself on your computer. I just like to have official, legal documents. They may not be necessary now, but you never know how the laws will change in the future and what scheister lawyer might try to come after you.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

If you are real concerned about covering your butt, you can always go to a dealer pay a small fee have the buyer pay the BCI check and you are done with it.


----------

